# Find games/movies/songs/etc.



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I'm making this to avoid too many "What game is this?" "What song is this?" topics (not that I've seen any...). If you wonder what movie/song/game/anything something was, ask away! You can also help people if you know what song/game/movie/whatever they're talking about.

Well, I'm searching for a game. I think it was from the 90's or something...it was a part of a "game pack" for computers. I played it when I was four of five or something.
The things I remember: 
* We were playing as "blobs" with eyes. They had all kinds of colors: red, blue, green...
* There was a big blob that was either the boss, or the "mother" who we were guiding the blobs to. 
* The background was black with gray(?) stripes(walls).
* No shading.

Well, not all of this may be right(I played it years ago!) and it _may_ just be a dream that I remember as a game for some reason, but I doubt it. (The dream thing) 
If you find any game resembling this, please tell me.


----------

